# Bamboo recommendations



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

I have a skinny area to plant a privacy screen. 3x8 feet. And I want something that goes 20 feet high and fast. Dont get along with my neighbor. Lol. Think I want bamboo. Thinking of planting them in one of those metal stock tanks and screw some drainage holes in them. In zone b. Recommended type and online seller? Dont think many sell locally. I know nothing about bamboo other than how invasive they are.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

you are correct. Many species of bamboo are very invasive. trying to contain it in a metal tub will help, but over many years will not be sustainable containment. For good reason, many towns and counties have ordinances prohibiting planting it. I don't think bamboo is a good choice for any situation in this country. 
I like green giant arborvitae, but they do get wider than 3 feet. Emerald Green might fit better in that spot.


----------



## critterdude311 (Apr 21, 2018)

CLT49er said:


> I have a skinny area to plant a privacy screen. 3x8 feet. And I want something that goes 20 feet high and fast. Dont get along with my neighbor. Lol. Think I want bamboo. Thinking of planting them in one of those metal stock tanks and screw some drainage holes in them. In zone b. Recommended type and online seller? Dont think many sell locally. I know nothing about bamboo other than how invasive they are.


Even though you don't get along with your neighbor, do NOT, plant bamboo. It will eventually escape. It will eventually make your life and your neighbors life a nightmare.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would avoid bamboo at all costs. Growth nightmare. Some species can grow over a foot per day. Not to mention how invasive it is. It can even escape planter/pots. If you plan to stay long-term, consider Leyland cypress or Hybrid poplar trees. They grow reasonably fast compared to other privacy-favored trees. If you have the money and are impatient, you can get large ones to get you started with decent privacy.

Now you have me curious what your neighbor is doing to bug ya!


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Their dog bit my kid (for 3rd time) and I sued them. &#128514; Kid is fine after trip to emergency room. Neighbors are defensive of dog. Got the sheriff to remove it. Fun.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Appreciate the persuasion. I ended up pulling the trigger on 4 emerald green arborviate. 5-6 ft tall for $59 each at HD. Not a bad deal. Its not going to be the huge screen I want but its something.


----------



## tjtennispro (Sep 16, 2021)

They will grow and you won't be able to be seen while grilling. A person in Nashville about a mile away from me planted bamboo 15 years ago. It grew into the neighbors yard 6 houses each way and it took them 5 years to get rid of.

The house had to be removed and everything burned multiple times.



CLT49er said:


> Appreciate the persuasion. I ended up pulling the trigger on 4 emerald green arborviate. 5-6 ft tall for $59 each at HD. Not a bad deal. Its not going to be the huge screen I want but its something.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

Glad you didn't do bamboo... Really bamboo should be illegal as it will go out of control for most homeowners


----------

